# 

## Sanjka129

- .       2006/126/       .
       ,      ,         ,     (  )   .         2017 .   http://www.hotnews.com.ua/.

----------

,  ,      25  ... 
       ,   ,       
  25    ,.. ...       ,    25

----------


## Karen

> ,    25

----------


## dfegor

,  --

----------


## Tail

, ,       , * .         ,        .

----------


## Enter

> ,  --

  ID-
  2016

----------

> ,    25

  ,  .  ,     !  ,      ,   
     볿  ',

----------


## Karen

> 볿  ',

         !        ! 
     .          ?    ?  **,          ?

----------

,   ,      ?  

> 

   .   ,     
    ,   ,    ? 
((((  -    -       ,       
         .     http://www.uniqa.ua/home/02_Private/...ovidalnist.php

----------


## Karen

> ,   ,      ?

    !       !

----------


## Sky

**,    ,     .
..   ,     ))

----------

,   !  !  !

----------


## Dracon

> ID-
>   2016

    01.01.2016?
   01.02..2016?
       2016 ? 
????   

> !  !

  ! 
     !

----------

,
   г .
 ,    ,
      !

----------

,   !

   .
   ,
  !

----------

